# مواد تحطيم المستحلبات



## مهندس كيميائي عربي (19 مارس 2010)

إخواني هل يمنكنكم إثرائي ببعض المواد الكيميائية المستخدمة لتحطيم المستحلبات البترولية


----------



## نبيل عواد الغباري (20 مارس 2010)

السلام عليكم
المستحلبات تتكون نتيجة لوجود مواد قاعدية وماء ولتحطيمها لا بد من انزال درجة الحموضة الى اقل من 5 لفصل المكونات ويمكن استخدام حامض الهيدروكلوريك لهذا الغرض . 
وبتوفيق الله


----------



## chemicaleng (20 مارس 2010)

السلام عليكم ورحمة اللة وبركاتة 
مواد تحطيم المستحلبات ( كواسر الاستحلاب ) الشائعة الاستخدام فى فصل الماء عن البترول تعتمد على هذة التقنيات الكيميائية ( يتم عمل عينات حقلية للوصول لافضل وضع لكل حالة على حدة ) 

Acid catalysed phenol-formaldehyde resins 
Base catalysed phenol-formaldehyde resins 
Di-epoxides
Polyamines
Polyols


----------



## chemicaleng (20 مارس 2010)

تابع 
كما ان شركة داو كورنيننغ تنتج ال ( silicone technology ) الخاصة بنفس الموضوع تحت الاسم التجارى 
( Dow Corning® DMx line of silicone demulsifiers ) ويتم استخدامها مع التكنولوجيات السابقة فى تركيب الكاسر المناسب لنوع المستحلب الموجود وتعتمد تكنولوجيا السيليكون على الخواص التالية 
Silicone polyethers exhibit low surface tension (in some cases down to ? 21 dyn/cm compared to ? 30 dyn/cm for typical hydrocarbon surfactants in water) and low cohesive energy; they are surface active in both aqueous and nonaqueous media, and show inverse temperature solubility and cloud point. Some benefits that can be achieved are rapid water drop rate, better interface definition, better water quality, low temperature performance and overall improved cost efficiency for demulsification operations.

The effectiveness of silicone demulsifiers has been demonstrated over the years in the field, both as stand-alone additives and as performance boosters to organic-based formulations, in levels between 10 – 30 wt%, based on formulation active ingredients.

ويمكن مراجعة ال (TDS) الخاصة بهم على موقع الشركة المذكورة 

مع ملاحظة ان الاستحلاب عملية تعتمد على التوتر السطحى للمواد وعلى ال (Double layer effect) ولا تعتمد على الرقم الهيدروجينى وان الوساثل الكهربائية هى الاكثر شيوعا فى تكسير المستحلبات .
مع تمنياتى لك بالتوفيق


----------



## أبو الدحاديح (21 مارس 2010)

السلام عليكم 
المستحلبات في المجال النفطي عادة ما تكون زيت في ماء (oil in water emulsion)  أو تكون ماء في زيت ( water in oil emulsion)  أو قد تكون أكثر تعقيدا 
و المستحلبات اما أن تكون سهلة أي أنها تحتاج فقط لزمن لتنفصل بالكثافة أو تكون صعبة وهنا تحتاج للتدخل بمادة كيميائية أو طاقة أو كليهما
تختلف خواص المواد الكيميائية المستخدمة في الفصل و لكن حسب ما أعلم أن أغلبها تعتمد على قدرتها في التأثير على الشد السطحي ( خفض الشد السطحي) اذ هو احد أهم الاسباب لمنع انفصال الزيت و الماء 
ملاحظة في المجال العملي في الحقول لايمكن اختيار المادة الكيميائية المستخدمة في الفصل (demulsifier ) الا بالتجربة و الخطأ لانها تعتمد بشدة على طبيعة النفط و التي تتغير من مكان الى اخر 
ولكن على مستوى المعمل يمكن استخدام بعض المذيبات مع الخلط للفصل بسرعة
و طبعا الظروف المحيطة من درجة حرارة و PH  وسرعة جريان كلها تؤثر في عملية الفصل
هذه اجابة سريعة واذا احتجت أكثر فانا في الخدمة​


----------



## osama.u (28 مارس 2010)

مواد تحظيم المستحلبات النفظية مع لشركات المصنعة لها


----------



## مهندس بيتروكيماوى (29 مارس 2010)

*كاسر الاستحلاب*

الاخ العزيز 
بعد التحية 
ان كاسرات الاستحلاب هى منتجات ذات تقنية خاصة ولكل شركة منتجة تقنيتها الخاصة بها ولكن جميعها تدور ضمن وسائط معروفة لابد من استخدامها فى تصنيع منتجات كاسر الاستحلاب الا انه لا يمكن تحديد منتج الا بعد اجراء ما يعرف بالاختبارات الحقلية لتحديد المواد والتركيبة والنسب المئوية لكل من الوسائط التى يتم استخدامها للحصول على افضل نتيجة لمعالجة المستحلب 
وفصل الماء عن خام النفط وهذا مجال واسع وجميع الشركات المنتجة لهذه المنتجات (كاسرات الاستحلاب )لا تعطى النسب والتركيبة على اعتبار انها من اسرار التقنية الخاصة بكل شركة وممكن ان ابعث لك مجموعة من التركيبات الخاصة بمنتجات كاسر الاستحلاب حيث انى اعمل فى هذا المجال منذ اكثر من 15 سنة واقوم بوضع تركيبات لهذا المنتج وكذلك عدة منتجات اخرى خاصة بالتاكل ومانعت الترسيب وكذلك مضادات البكتيريا والعديد من المنتجات الاخرى ولكن هل لى ان اعرف من اى بلد واين ترغب فى تصنيع هذة المنتجات وهل يمكن ان توفر المواد الخام ومصدرها لا اعرف اسماء عدة شركات يمكن ان تورد منها المواد الخام وطلب عينات منها


----------



## العجمىى (29 مارس 2010)

جزاكم الله خير


----------



## مهندس بيتروكيماوى (30 مارس 2010)

الاخ العزيز بعد التحية 
اذا كنت تعمل فى احدى الشركات التى تعمل فى انتاج هذه المنتجات الكيماوية المستخدمة فى عمليات انتاج واستخراج ومعالجة خام النفط فبامكاننا التعاون فى هذا المجال التقنى الواسع وبحث الموضوع على نطاق واسع 
يمكن تزويدك بعدد من الشركات العالمية المنتجة للمواد الخام الداخلة فى تركيب منتجات كاسر الاستحلاب 
مع تحياتى


----------



## eng.alduley (2 أبريل 2010)

اكتبو لنا المواد مع الشركات المصنعه لا هذا الموضوع هو موضوع بحث لنا بالجامعه او اكتبو مواقع لللشركات المصنعه تحياتي


----------



## Tolerant (12 مايو 2010)

انا مشروع تخرجى فى فصل مستحلبات الزيت عن الماء .. و بنستخدم الطرق المتقدمة فى عملية الفصل بالأكسدة 

1-الأكسدة بواسطة ال TiO2 و تفعيلة بواسطة الأكسجين من الهواء الجوى و استخدام ال VIS-UV light مع العامل الحفاز ( ثانى أكسيد التيتانيوم ) 
2- اسنخدام عامل مؤكسد أيضا ( H2O2) مع لبمة الأشعة الفوق البنفسجية ( UV-C) و أيضا مع أكسجين الهواء الجوى


----------



## osama.u (9 أكتوبر 2010)

ارجوكم اريد تعريف كل من process design and design التخصص هندسة كيميائية 

وشكرا


----------



## ازهرمجيد (13 يناير 2012)

جازاكم الله خيرا على المعلومات


----------

